# pigeon shot



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

yesterday i went out hunting with my pals(3). we were walking for about 5 min when we spotted a pigeon. so we all aimed at the one pigeon. he fell out of the tree with a massive hole in the side of his chest and a huge bruised wing but he died suddenly and quickly so he died cleanly.

we were using the Barnett cobra slingshot and 12mm steel


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

So, whose shot got the target?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Any pics ? a post without a pic is like a pigeon without a hole..


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

my phone broke so i couldn't take a pic and we dont know who shot it we just ate it and enjoyed it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well i guess if your unsure who got it each one of you can say that he shot it when they tell the story,i'm glad you ate your kill and didn't let it go to waste


----------

